# The Canadian Mouse Club (on Facebook)



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

In an effort to bring together the growing number of hobbyists in Canada, I have started a group on Facebook for all of us to share. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanadianMouseClub


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Would just like to say this is the second of these I've seen in as many days.
Maybe the real problem is none of us can get synchronized.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe so. I have not been able to find any other information online as to others trying the same thing, which is why I thought I would start it. Currently there are only 6 members but this impressed me as I just started it, us northern hobbyists seem to be few and far between.


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

This is kinda funny, and kinda depressing, because we both started a club on the same day and I started mine 2 hours before yours. [email protected]
I guess that I could just take care of the Alberta Club and you can take care of the British Columbia Club.
-Z


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, cause I searched right before creating mine and found NOTHING.  That's why I created it! haha. I cannot seem to find yours....


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Found it!! I messaged you about it too on FB (if you're the admin, Zachary) but guess you didn't get it?


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

No worries man. Like I said you can be the head of the British Columbian Club.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Well mine is national, not provincial. So it isn't just in BC..... 
Though I merged it with a rat group I created a while back, we already have 36 members.


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats awesome. But i dont think you understood. As a canadian mouse club we are national all across Canada. But in addition Provincial chapters. As you may know that Alberta is rat free, which sucks, so I mean. you kinda understand? -Z


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Suggestion as two of you are currently what appears to be trying to organise a national canadian mouse club the obvious solution is the person whom acquires the .com domain for it should be the primary club for the country all other clubs that are formed afterwards may become affiliated to the national.

I know this is going to be difficult if neither of you want to step down but I see this solution to be the fairest and as you are both keen on forming a national club then working between yourselfs to adopt a working set of club rules and standards would be more beneficial to all current and future members.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

There could also be two. For now at least. Working together obviously would be the best solution but given I don't know what makes a club "official" (I wouldn't say a few hours between page creations is a relevant issue) I would just carry on as you are and keep enjoying what you're doing. I'm guessing the Canadian Club status will unfold naturally as time goes on.


----------

